# Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT



## Stefan111x (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe mich entschlossen mir ein Schlauchboot zukaufen.
Meine Wünsche sind aber nicht ganz einfach, aber vielleicht kenn ihr ja genau dieses Boot welches diese Bedingungen erfüllt.

Folgendes habe ich vor:

Ich möchte mit dem Schlauchboot vorallem auf Seengebieten fahren und fischen.
Auch für den Bodden sollte es gehen.

Es sollte breit und lang genug sein das 2 Personen zur Not auch darauf schlafen können. Als Motor kommt ein Benziner  mit 5PS+ zum Einsatz ( Welchen ich auch noch brauche )

Schön wäre noch wenn die Lenkung seperat ist, und ich wie eine Art Fahrerhaus habe.

Gibt es ein Schlauchboot mit Dach? Falls wir darauf schlafen und es doch regnen sollte.


Nun der eigentliche Hammer. 

Es sollte zusammenbaubar sein|bigeyes, da ich keine Anhängerkupplung habe.

Nun seit ihr drann, gibt es sowas nur in meinen Träumen oder kennt ihr da was?

Preis ist egal.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ulf (4. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

Hallo

Zerlegbare "normale*" Schlauchis gibt es bis ca. 5m. Für oben drüber gibt es dann Zelte, wie so etwas z.B. http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p5415_Ehmanns-Fishing-Hot-Spot-Boat-Bivvy.html.
Das mit der Lenkung würde ich mir aber verkneifen. Das ist zwar recht komfortabel, aber braucht auch ordentlich Platz. In so einem 5m Boot hast Du innen grade mal ca. 3,5m in der Länge und so nen knappen Meter in der Breite. Wenn man da also drauf schlafen will, muß man trotz Außenmaßen von 5m mal 1,9m, schon mit dem Platz Haus halten.

Gruß Ulf

* im Gegensatz zu so Riesenteilen von der BW ;-) http://www.boote-forum.de/showpost.php?p=2113563&postcount=2


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

Sofern Du nach Wiking oder Gugel Schlauchis guckst könnteste Erfolg haben- die wurden nicht selten mit sog. Camperverdeck geordert/ausgeliefert.


----------



## Stefan111x (4. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

Danke für eure Antworten!:m

Diese Abdeckung ist perfekt!
Das mit dem Lenkrad werde ich auch lassen, ist auch nicht so wichtig.

Könnt ihr mir noch ein Schlauchboot in passender Größe zu dieser Abdeckung empfehlen?

Und welchen Motor würdet ihr mir raten? Ich denke mehr als 8PS brauche ich nicht?!


----------



## Angeljunky (5. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

was meiner Meinung nach überlegt sein sollte bei der Motorwahl ist das Gewicht des Motors. Bis 6 ps =ein Zylinder, (meiner Meinung nach baut Mercury die leichtesten in der 5/6ps Klasse) ca. 25kg. Alles über 6ps ist i.d.R. zwei Zylinder und somit schwerer, hier liegen alle so bei ca 39kg.
Wenn Du den Motor weit tragen musst, im Sand über die Dühne:c oder so, dann ist 39kg Sch..ße viel#d


----------



## ulf (5. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

Hallo

Das Motorgewicht ist schon beachtenswert, aaaaber so ein 5m Schlauchboot trägt man auch nicht über längere Strecken. Das wiegt schon ca. 100kg, sprich die Hülle als schwerstes Drum wird schon bei etwa 60kg liegen. Das geht dann eigentlich nur noch vernünftig mit Sliprädern. Da kann man dann den Motor auch gleich mit dran hängen. Aber du hast schon recht, über Sand ist das dennoch eine rechte Schinderei.
Ich würde bei der Bootsgröße die 15PS ausnützen, bzw. mit Schein dann gleich die 20PS nehmen. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Stefan111x (5. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich denke ich werde von dem Gedanken weggehen das ich darauf schlafen kann...

Das wird einfach zu eng. Zumindest mit 2 Personen.

Könnt ihr mir ein qualitativ gutes Schlauchboot was groß genug ist damit das oben genannte" Dach "drüber geht empfehlen?

Ich werde bei dem Motor bei leichten 6 Ps bleiben, dies dürfte reichen.

gruß Stefan


----------



## grubenreiner (5. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

Unter dem letzten Bild im Link zu em Dach steht welches Schlauchboot mit abgebildet ist.....


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. März 2013)

*AW: Spezieller Schlauchbootwunsch brauche RAT*

steht doch alles auf der HP. Das Zelt ist für Boote in folgende Größe geeignet. 16-17-19 ft   16ft = 4,87m


----------

